# Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?



## Rene28 (28. März 2011)

Hallo Karpfen - Freaks....
hab mal ein paar Fragen rund ums Karpfenangeln im Fluß, und hoffe auf eure Erfahrungen!!!Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!!
Das Gewässer ist die Donau bei Günzburg.Dort ist ein Kraftwerk mit einer Bootsschleuse.Wir fischen oberhalb des Kraftwerks, vom 1.Juni bis zum 5.Juni.
*Jetzt zu meiner ersten Frage: Ist die Zeit (anfang Juni) gut zum Karpfenfischen?*
Man darf auf 2 km Fluß dort angeln.In diesen 2 Km macht der Fluß 2 mal ne Biegung.Man hat ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen bis zu 8 m Breite, dann gehts runter auf 2-stellenweise 6m.
*Nun meine 2te Frage: Was für Stellen würdet ihr befischen, und in was für einer Tiefe?*
Wir können davor nicht vorfüttern, also erst am Anreisetag.
Haben dazu zur Verfügung:Frolic,Boilies(Dynamite Baits The Source und Monster Tiger Nut) sowie Partikel.
*Meine 3te Frage: Macht es Sinn mit 2 Boilie Sorten zu füttern?Wieviel würdet ihr füttern und in was für einen Intervall?*
Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten...Danke


----------



## Seedy (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*

Also ich bezieh mich jetzt auf meine Erfahrungen und Taktiken im Main.

Platzwahl: Im Sommer wähle ich sehr tiefe Bereiche, meine liebsten Plätze im Sommer sind direkt unter Staustufen, da dort sehr viel Sauerstoff ins Wasser kokmmt. Man kann dort manchmal bis zu 100te Karpfen sehen wenn man ein bischen Glück hat, absoluter HotSpot im Sommer.

Flachwasserbereiche würde ich im Sommer nie wählen, da dort sehr wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser ist, die Fische meiden meist diese Bereiche komplett zum fressen.

Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt würde ich mir ein Boot+Echolot schnappen und den Streckenabschnitt euer Wahl komplett abfahren und mich dann erst für eine Stelle entscheiden.

Futtertaktik: Auch hier wieder sehr wichtig im Sommer einen Platz ausfindig zu machen wo sich die Fische grade aufhalten, ich bin der Meinung das wenn man einen schlechten Platz hat, man noch so viel Füttern kann wie man will, die Fische werden nicht zum Fressen kommen.
Wenn man mal einen  Spot gefunden hat und die Fische am Platz hat, heisst es die Fische auch am Platz zu halten.

Da setzte ich sehr gerne auf jede Menge Hartmais und steinharte Boilies in den Größen 24-30 mm. Der Mais ist zum Futterneid auslösen, durch die Weisfische die dadurch angelockt werden. Allerdings selektierst du die Karpfen gezeilt mit den harten großen Boilies aus und du musst nicht fürchten das die Weisfische auch diese fressen.

Früher habe ich auf so Sachen wenig geachtet und sehr viele schlechte Erfahrungen durch Döbel, Brassen und Barben gemacht. Diese Fische können einem einen Futterplatz in Stunden leer räumen und die Karpfen ziehen weiter weil das Futter weg ist.

Im Fluss setzte ich auf sehr viel Futter, sobald die Fische da sind und fressen, fütter ich pro gefangen Fisch ca. 1 Kilo Boilies und 1-2 Kilo Mais nach. Du kannst ruhig verschiedene Boilies füttern, das ist kein Problem, wenn die Karpfen im Fluß mal anfangen zu fressen saugen die fast alles weg was sie finden.

Falls du noch mehr fragen hast kannste gerne eine PN an mich schicken.


----------



## Rene28 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*

Hallo Seedy...vielen Dank für Deine Antwort...hilft mir schon weiter.Was denkst du ist die Zeit anfang Juni gut für´s Karpfenfischen? Wegen der Laichzeit und so?
Gruß René


----------



## WhiteLightsat (29. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*

Hallo Rene ne alternative für den ersten Tag wäre auch der Silbersee,ist allerdings sehr Krauthaltig aber voll mit Karpfen.:s


----------



## Seedy (29. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*



Rene28 schrieb:


> Hallo Seedy...vielen Dank für Deine Antwort...hilft mir schon weiter.Was denkst du ist die Zeit anfang Juni gut für´s Karpfenfischen? Wegen der Laichzeit und so?
> Gruß René



Schwer zu sagen, falls die Fische schon gelaicht haben, kanns bei euch richtig knallen wenn alles passt, da die Fische Futter brauchen.
Aber wie gesagt kommt alles aufs Wetter um diese Jahreszeit drauf an.


----------



## Rene28 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*

Alles klar...wir werden sehen...auf jedenfall Danke für deine Tips....Grüssle


----------



## Soleil (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*

Es ist immer die Rede von Anfüttern mit Boilies in Mengen von Kilos oO. Wie könnt ihr das bezahlen? Ich war die letzten drei Tage in den Niederlanden an der Maas und habe mir dort nen kleines Döschen Boilies für 1.40€ gekauft! Das sind vll. 100g!
Wir waren leider auch nicht erfolgreich. Mag wohl daran liegen, dass wir gar nicht angefüttert haben...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen im Fluß-Wann, Wo und mit was?*

Das mit dem anfüttern ist relativ einfach: Hartmais und Getreide, dazu ein paar Boilies.
Dann ist die Sache auch finanzierbar. So habe ich das lange an Rhein, Lahn und Mosel gemacht.

Und schau mal auf carp.de vorbei, da gab es immer mal wieder Berichte zum Karpfenangeln im Fluß. Auch über der Boardsuche müßtest du hier was finden, denn da wurden diese Bericht von mir und anderen Usern auch schon verlinkt.


----------

